# Beginner needing some info



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

A few weeks ago my brother bought me a briar as a half-joke present. I now have found that it's not the best starter pipe but I'd like to persist because I quite like it. I've had half a dozen goes at it now but I'm left with a few queries...

I love the smell of a pipe being smoked by other people and I enjoy packing it and having a nice half hour of peace and quiet. The problem I have is that smoking it, generally, is rubbish! Let me elaborate

1. The general taste is stale-ashtray tobacco for me, is this the norm and do you guys just get used to that? If so, I'm giving up now!

2. I get the ocassional whiff of the good stuff if I catch the tail end of some smoke but it's half a dozen times in a smoke, is this what it's all about??

3. I find that packing it more tightly prevents it going out but I get a thicker more acrid smoke, what's the reasoning behind the loose packing that is recommended?

4. There's plenty of information around about packing a pipe but not smoking it - I find that the whole breathing smoke out through the nose thing isn't the nicest smell/taste in the world but if I give a couple of very short puffs and then blow the smoke clear I often get a faint hit of the tobacco smell (pre-lighting) which is very nice

5. Is the fact I'm smoking outside likely to be what's ruining it for me? Is it blowing away all the nice smelling smoke? 
In essence, what do you guys get out of smoking a pipe?

Sorry for all the questions!

Cheers

James


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven't ever smoked a pipe but I would think the stale taste of the pipe would have alot to do with what are you using, how you are storing it, and how often you have cleaned out the pipe. I am sure the BOTLs that smoke pipes on here will be helping with the answer soon.


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't smoke a pipe, but as I understand it, pointing at things with you pipe is quite satisfying. _See, e.g._, http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177543


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

Pointing is indeed quite satisfying, I wonder if that's what it's all about!

Welll, everything's pretty new - the tobacco is stored in the metal container it came in, doesn't appear to wet/dry. The pipe is cleaned after every use and has built up a bit of a cake on it now. 

Hopefully someone will shed some light on all this, otherwise I'll just need to get someone else to smoke it so I can enjoy the smell


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

CigarDood said:


> I don't smoke a pipe, but as I understand it, pointing at things with you pipe is quite satisfying. _See, e.g._, http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177543


It is actually.p

I digress.

Holy Cripes man! Lots of questions that I will now answer.....with more questions. What is the brand of the pipe that you are smoking your rubbers in? Reason I ask is that some brands use a bowl coating that tastes like tee-total :BS until it all burns away or you sand it out.
Next question; are you smoking a tobacco with a name like "Apricots and Lilacs" or "Peach Cobbler"? Reason I ask is that not all tobacco is created equal. I learned many moons ago that the smoker rarely smells what everyone else is going all yummy over. Even when you do, the casing(induced flavor) usually lasts for about half the bowl and then all that is left is crappy tobacco.
Packing is an artform and should, at some point, be included in the Olympics. Winter of course. You will have to spend some time and find the packing method that best suits you. I drop a pinch of tobacco in the bowl and barely press it down. Then I get another pinch and press it down a little harder. The final pinch of tobacco, I stuff into the bowl with more force. I light, tamp down the tobacco that springs up(with a tool called a tamper for some odd reason) and then relight the tobacco.
How to SMOKE a pipe? Really?! C'mon man. You draw(suck, if you prefer) smoke in and blow it back out. Don't inhale it into your lungs. "Nosing" while exhaling is more appropriate for experienced smokers or if you have some kind of tear duct issue and you really need to produce some tears. Maybe you're in a play or something, I don't know?
Last question. Smoking outside, if you have to(dang newborn babies and their _clean_ lungs) will not affect you getting "the good stuff". 
I smoke a pipe for a myriad of reasons. It is cheaper than cigars, which I still love but my bank account does not. When you smoke quality tobacco, the flavors can run the gamut from hay to dark chocolate. Really amazing experience. You have to work at it and pipe smoking requires you to be "all there". 
You must follow your own path grasshopper.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

HHhhhmmmm........Well there is a lot of room here. First what are you smoking? How fast are you smoking it? Are you letting the briar dry out? what are you cleaning with? etc...etc....

Not all pipe tobacco's are created equal, There are probably as many different pipe tobacco's as there are different cigars....maybe you haven't found what you like yet. 

How fast you smoke the pipe has an effect on how the tobacco burns and what flavors and aroma the smoke will carry, I suggest taking small sips, if the tobacco goes out...it goes out, just relight it, its not like a cigar. 

The briar needs to air dry I allow mine to dry at least a couple of days, thats where a "rotation" comes in to play. Get you a couple of cobs...there great for trying different tobacco's in.

Are you just using pipe cleaners? Or are you also using some sort of sweetener? I use ever clear 100 proof works great. 

Bottom line is there are different opinions on all this, its just what I do and it works great for me. Keep with, it just takes some practice.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, I thought I was doing well knowing it was a briar pipe, as for brand - no idea!  I take it there's a marking on it somewhere?

The tobacco is called winding road. It smells great (to me) unlit and ocassionally I get a really nice whiff but it's certainly not for the vast majority of it!

"You draw(suck, if you prefer) smoke in and blow it back out"
That's where I'm going wrong  Let me rephrase - is there some method of smoking to make the nice smell magically appear instead of the ash tray effect

Nail on the head with the newborn baby thing! Thanks for the (witty) reply

Onto the next one ...


I'm smoking winding road which is apparently a mix of cavendish and virginia if that helps. 

Speed of smoking varies I guess. I've tried short puffs, long puffs, mixes of the 2. Generally it takes about 25-35 minutes to get through a bowl

The briar is left for at least a day between smokes (While I try and find a new way of getting the nice pipe smell!)

Cleaning just with pipe cleaners. I didn't do any of the coating with honey/water things

I do like the smell of the tobacco unlit and as I keep harping on about, the ocassional delightful arom is caught. I take it you guys get this pretty much all the time then and don't have the ash tray mouth I'm being left with??

So very short puffs then? That ties in with how I've had (limited) success getting the bit I like

What's the ever clear stuff?

I'm happy to soldier on with this as long as there's a light at the end of the tunnel. Not knowing any piipe smokers I wanted to know what an experienced smoker gets out of it. Is it fair to say you get the nice pipe smell throughout then?

Thanks a lot for the feedback so far guys

James


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

There should be something stamped on the pipe itself. Some don't. Did the inside of the bowl look gray BEFORE you started smoking? 
Winding Road is not a bad tobacco. Actually a pretty good first choice. However it is an aromatic and they just don't work for me. Partly because I don't experience that great flavor that everyone else is raving about. Never have. I think Burley and cavendish react poorly with my body chemistry. Before you become disillusioned, I suggest you try a different tobacco. Something like Mac Baren's Dark Twist. Or Mac B's Plumcake. These are very flavorful and smell nice to others but I wouldn't call them aromatics. Also, when you are able to, check out the NewPipeSmoker thread. It is a very good way to get lots of samples of different styles of tobacco.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll try and get the marking tonight and report back. I was too busy excitedly packing the pipe to notice if it was grey, black or sky blue inside - sorry! 

Apparently the guy who sold them the tobacco said it was good for a first-timer like myself so glad it has a partial thumbs up. 

When you talk about flavour - where do you get that from? Do you mean the flavour of the smoke in your mouth or the smell after you've inhaled? I'm not really getting the whole concept of subtle nuances at the moment-it's all smoke to me (especially prior to being exhaled)

I had a quick look through the beginner's guide thread, will peruse again shortly.

A new tobacco may be on the cards then. The thing I wanted to try and find out most was where the enjoyment lies in the taste and whether or not I can expect to get the smell a third party receives without any of the downsides I have at the moment-I'm still not sure on the answer to that one


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

To get flavor I draw the smoke into my mouth, let it sit there a couple seconds, then blow it out. I derive enjoyment from the taste because I have rarely been able to enjoy what a third party is smelling. If you really want to "taste" something try a blend that has latakia in it. Like Frog Morton on the Town by McClelland. You WILL taste something. May not like it but you will taste it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

general taste is stale-ashtray tobacco... is this the norm and do you guys just get used to that?

*This has never been part of my experience. It sounds awful. We wouldn't like pipe smoking if this was part of the deal. Something is off track.*

2. I get the ocassional whiff of the good stuff if I catch the tail end of some smoke but it's half a dozen times in a smoke, is this what it's all about??

*I leave the whiff aroma for others; most of my taste/aroma comes from snorking the smoke. The intense glory is in the snork, for sure.*

3. I find that packing it more tightly prevents it going out but I get a thicker more acrid smoke, what's the reasoning behind the loose packing that is recommended?

*Tight pack is bad as is the word "acrid" in association with pipe enjoyment. Tight means harder drawing, hotter pipe, fried mouth and flayed tongue. Substitute the word "fill" for "pack" and regroup. Review: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=174695&highlight=pack,+fill. A proper fill allows air to pass through the tobacco with very slight backpressure; the smoke with be as thick and tasty as you could desire. A gentle tamp now and then will keep burning embers in touch with unburned tobacco. *

4. ...I find that the whole breathing smoke out through the nose thing isn't the nicest smell/taste in the world

*Nose smoking or snorking is where the flavor is. This procedure DOES NOT involve inhaling smoke into your lungs.
*
5. Is the fact I'm smoking outside likely to be what's ruining it for me?

*Outside smoking is a bit more difficult than inside smoking - too much going on. It can also be very rough - ruinous, even - on a pipe that is not thoroughly broken in.*


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

Latakia, no idea what it is but sounds like I won't like it!  So it's fair to say the third party does best out of smoking a pipe?

Mister Moo -

Very happy to hear it, I wondered if it was one of those things people got used to (much like cigarettes)

What the hell is a snork?!  ... Scratch that I got to your next comment

I've managed to avoid tongue burns pretty much since the first smoke. The slightly tighter packing (Still pretty loose though) just seemed to help it stay lit. Maybe I'm not getting enough of the tobacco to light, it seems to have hot spots of embers

Is there a trick to the 'snork'?

Unfortunately I'm banished to outside so this could be part of the trouble. 

So do you guys not inhale the smoke after it's been exhaled at all?


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I am betting the pipe was coated. Primarily because it already has a cake forming which would not happen this fast especially with someone who is barely enjoying it.

Finding the right filling method will take some time. Keep it loose and relight as necessary in the beginning. Eventually you will get a feel for it.

You also may not like this tobacco. Aromatics are really more for the room. You do get some flavor from them but not as much as other types of tobacco.

Sign up for the new pipe smoker trade.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

So you wouldn't expect a cake for a while then?

I keep tweaking the filling method but I'm changing the smoking style, lighting etc all as well, would like to get some bits right and move on 

"Sign up for the new pipe smoker trade"
What's that then?


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Well how many bowls of tobacco have you smoked? A precoated pipe tastes nasty but the cake forms much faster than normal. I remember one of mine coming pre-coated and it might have been more than one but I don't remember... keep in mind that most of my pipes are over 15 years old.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh not many, half a dozen or so times so far

Doing quite a lot of reading and it seems I'm not alone with my bad tastes at first. The general advice appears to be try lots of tobaccos (I guess this new smoker trader thing encourages that?)

What's a sip, is it just a shallow puff?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

a "sip" is like a sip of coffee. You lightly draw in a little bit of smoke. By smoking this way you won't overheat your pipe and you may taste some flavors. 
I had a Stanwell pipe a long time ago that was pre-coated. I had no idea what this was or how it would affect taste. It was horrible!! Rubbery, carbon, ash tray tastes for the first 5 or 6 smokes. I now know that I could have sanded the inside of the bowl and been better off.
You may like latakia in the future. It gives a spicy taste. I only mention it because it is fairly strong smelling and you will taste it in a bowl. 
In the WTS/WTB/WTT section of the Pipe Forums is where you will find the Newbie Sampler Trade area. You may have to post a few more times to get access but when you can, sign up.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

James said:


> "Sign up for the new pipe smoker trade"
> What's that then?


Check this thread out:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78493&highlight=pipe+trade

The first page gives you the rules and general ideas behind the newbie sampler trade for pipes. This trade lets new pipe smokers try a variety of pipe tobaccos that more experienced pipe smokers think the newbie will like as well as giving an opportunity for the newbie to get involved in CS and meet new people on the forums.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

A sip to me is drawing just hard enough to get a little bit of smoke into your mouth....like you'd sip a good scotch. Like drinking scotch, you sip a small amount and then let the fumes drift through the nasal cavity. Unlike drinking scotch, remember to exhale and don't swallow!!!

I had exactly the same experience as you in the beginning. The taste wasn't the best...but it was due to what I was smoking, how I was smoking, and how I was prepping my pipe. I stuck with it because I felt there was so much potential. After 2 years smoking a pipe, I'm glad I did!! And, I'm still learning everyday how to get more out of the experience.

Have fun with it and don't pressure yourself to "get it" right away. You will have those "ah ha" moments....just enjoy the journey.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been puffing way more than the sip you described for sure. Maybe that's part of it

You never know then, another smoke and everything might right itself! I guess it's too late to sand now?

Thanks for the link but I guess I need to post more - getting a forbidden message. Does anyone know how many posts before I can view it? Sounds like it'd be ideal - are there many people in the UK doing this?


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

Senator - thanks for that description, I'll give it a try
I take some solice in the comments posted up, much appreciated guys
Fingers crossed it'll all work out in the end and I can go about getting larynx cancer


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

You said the tobacco blend had some cavendish in it and from my experence cavendish tobacco should be sipped real slow. 

I can not smoke cavendish tobacco in a briar. I get the nasty ash taste you described. I prefer to smoke cavendish tobacco in a cob. Go get you a $5.00 cob from the drug store and try some of that tobacco in it and sip it real slow and I bet you get a whole different taste.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought a corn cob would get recommended - ideally I'd like to stick with the one I've got but if I get desperate I might try it


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

James said:


> Mister Moo -
> 
> What the hell is a snork?!  Is there a trick to the 'snork'?
> 
> So do you guys not inhale the smoke after it's been exhaled at all?


Some people inhale a pipe and, much to my surprise, about 35% of cigar smokers inhale IIRC. Read the "Nose Smoking" thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102393&highlight=nose+smoking

Snorking, or nose smoking, is a non-inhaling process that pushes smoke from your mouth around thru to, and out of, your nose. The sinuses and nostrils get the aroma but the lungs stay clear. This is NOT a french inhale (out of the mouth and inhaled up thru the nose). It is where the real flavor is found for many of us.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm not allowed to view that thread either - you guys are mean to newbies! 

I believe I have tried the snorking and not had any degree of pleasure. Maybe sip then snork will be more enjoyable, I'll have a go!


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

James said:


> Unfortunately I'm not allowed to view that thread either - you guys are mean to newbies!
> 
> I believe I have tried the snorking and not had any degree of pleasure. Maybe sip then snork will be more enjoyable, I'll have a go!


Yes, definitely sip and snork. Too much hot smoke blown through the nose will burn and make your eyes tear.

Also, some blends are not good for nose exhalation. Virginia/Perique blends will sting a little....but I still do it.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I was allowed in the special areas after only a couple of days. But then I never shut up.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

I haven't had teary eyes but it's just been a rubbish taste/smell sensation. Perhaps I was being a little ham fisted and just needed to sip - will try and report back
I want to get to the special area!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

James said:


> ...
> The problem I have is that smoking it, generally, is rubbish! Let me elaborate


Have you ever smoked tobacco before? Cigars, ciggies, hookas, anything? The "taste" of tobacco comes from burning it, it don't taste like pie p

My wife tried sipping from my pipe, even an aromatic tasted like "hot steam" to her. However, she enjoyed a puff from a cigar her sister was smoking one evening - go figure.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Great suggestions given so far.

For packing, I would recommended the Frank Method of packing. I had real trouble in the beginning, then I found this and it helped make sense. Even if you don't do it exactly as he does, you get the idea.

Here is the first video on Youtube. Three parts. I have seen it described, but the vid was more helpful. 




It sounds to me like you are smoking too fast/bowl coating. Keep persevering. I too would recommend a cob pipe. They are dirt cheap, and will allow you to take a pipe coating out of the equation. Also, just because a pipe is a briar, doens't mean it is a good pipe. 

If you figure out it is the coating, then you can look at smoking it down or sanding it out. I leave that up to someone else to describe though as I have never had to sand out a coating.

Also, I didn't see if anyone answered what Everclear was. It is a strong proof vodka available at liquor stores. Alcohol works great to clean the pipe out as it breaks down the tar left from tobac. Be careful not to get it on the outside of your pipe though.  Any alcohol will work (though rubbing alcohol may leave an unpleasant smell) but a bottle of everclear will last you for ever and only cost ~15 bucks (if you don't drink it. It tastes like fire anyway.  )

Hope that helps. Stick with it, Cigars are wonderful, and so are pipes. They are both different experiences.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Have you ever smoked tobacco before? Cigars, ciggies, hookas, anything? The "taste" of tobacco comes from burning it, it don't taste like pie p
> 
> My wife tried sipping from my pipe, even an aromatic tasted like "hot steam" to her. However, she enjoyed a puff from a cigar her sister was smoking one evening - go figure.


Well you see that was the conclusion I was coming to before the feedback here. I'm not a cigarette fan and cigars are great when other people are smoking them. I have tried a hooka once and enjoyed that perfectly well. The question is can you get the good stuff (that is in the second hand smoke) as the primary smoker or are you burdoned with the burnt tobacco smell and nothing else - I'm led to believe now that there is some niceness there and the rest is technique


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Great suggestions given so far.
> 
> For packing, I would recommended the Frank Method of packing. I had real trouble in the beginning, then I found this and it helped make sense. Even if you don't do it exactly as he does, you get the idea.
> 
> ...


I've been reading into the Frank method for the first time today. I'll try some of the sipping techniques first then move on to that (thanks for the link)

It certainly sounds like I'm smoking it too fast so I'll try slowing it right down.

"Also, just because a pipe is a briar, doens't mean it is a good pipe"
OK, how do I tell?

I'll question the coating once I start to think I could be doing at least some of the rest of it correctly 
Vodka?! Well there you go - available in the UK?

Thanks again for the info


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

> "Also, just because a pipe is a briar, doens't mean it is a good pipe"
> OK, how do I tell?


Let's not get too far off into left field here. There are differences in pipes that make the experience more enjoyable but you will drive yourself crazy if you information overload after only a few sessions with the pipe.

Try to keep it simple for now. Loosely fill the pipe and smoke. If you don't like the tobacco try something else. Deal with one problem at a time. If you try to master pipe smoking all at once you will become frustrated and find it impossible because the "experts" seldom agree.

If you are careful you can just use straight rubbing alcohol. I have used it for years with no consequence.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

James said:


> I've been reading into the Frank method for the first time today. I'll try some of the sipping techniques first then move on to that (thanks for the link)
> 
> It certainly sounds like I'm smoking it too fast so I'll try slowing it right down.
> 
> ...


No idea about availability in the UK. Any grain alcohol will work, some people like to use burbon too so I am told. I don't drink alcohol, so I just got the Everclear to keep with my pipe supplies.

As far as how to tell, look for the stamp as others have suggested. Really, the solidity of construction, even thickness of the bowl, etc. make a good pipe. My point I was trying to make was that a lower ql pipe may affect the smoking experience. Ql does not always equate with price, but higher ql pipes are usually more expensive. Another reason to recommend a cob for beginners. For the most part, a cob is a cob and isnt affected by variables such as the quality of the briar used, ect. Generally, drugstore pipes are of lower ql than pipes bought from a reputable manufacturer (though not always). I personally would recommend pipes made by J.M. Boswell here in the USA. http://www.boswellpipes.com/ His pipes have an excellent reputation (though I have only owned one, it was my favorite pipe and smoked beautifully) and are very well priced. I don't know how international shipping works though. 

Glad you are persevering. Once you get the technique down, you will find the experience of smoking a pipe is even more enjoyablle than enjoying the room note from someone else smoking. p


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Rolando said:


> If you are careful you can just use straight rubbing alcohol. I have used it for years with no consequence.


Straight rubbing alcohol does work, though make sure you let your pipe dry out for a couple of days before smoking it again. If you smoke it too soon, you will notice a taste/smell residue from the rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Meh. Just clean it before you go to bed. Don't use too much alcohol and place it somewhere where the air moves. It'll be good enough by morning.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Rolando said:


> place it somewhere where the air moves. It'll be good enough by morning.


Hehe, my smoking stuff is in the basement. Basment + MN Summer = not dry.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

OK the pipe has Prima de chacom stamped on it, does that help?

Agreed about trying to do too much - I'll probably only change one thing at a time but wanted as much info as possible (which I have). 

So what's rubbing alcohol, where do I get it and what do I do with it?

"you will find the experience of smoking a pipe is even more enjoyablle than enjoying the room note from someone else smoking"
That's the ultimate encouragement for me, hope you're right!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rolando said:


> ... the "experts" seldom agree...


Yes they do.

Heh heh.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

> So what's rubbing alcohol, where do I get it and what do I do with it?


It should be where first aid things are sold. Usually you just dip a pipe cleaner in it and run it through the stem after several bowls. If you think there is something in the bowl that is messing with your smoke you can take the more extreme measure of cleaning it with the alcohol. I usually use a clean old rag and put just a little on the cloth and stick it in the bowl with my finger or pipe tool and work it around a little. Just be careful not to touch the exterior of the pipe with the rubbing alcohol.


----------



## James (Sep 8, 2008)

Gentlemen, I thank you! :tu

The sip was my problem, sipping makes pipes ace! Pretty much every puff gave me the mell I was after, thoroughly chuffed!

Tried snorking again but still didn't get much out of that - it was the smell I was after, now I have it. Many thanks to all who contributed, I'm now a pipe smoking convert p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rolando said:


> [rubbing alcohol] should be where first aid things are sold.


do you distinguish between the common 70% and less common 91% alcohol?

I am strictly a 91% man. No tincture of wintergreen, either.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I think mine is 70 percent. I am not sure. I never took the time to notice so it must not be that big of an issue.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

The 91% may clean a little better due to the purity. The most important thing is to make sure it is not scented. That will leave a nasty flavor in your pipe for sure.


Glad everything worked out. :tup


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> The 91% may clean a little better due to the purity. The most important thing is to make sure it is not scented. That will leave a nasty flavor in your pipe for sure.
> 
> Glad everything worked out. :tup


Why would I care if it is cleaned "better" when I am just going to smoke it again? It is clean enough. Tell you what... I will go out and get a bottle of everclear which is supposed to be the most ideal cleaner and compare after my next cleaning.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rolando said:


> Why would I care if it is cleaned "better" when I am just going to smoke it again? It is clean enough. Tell you what... I will go out and get a bottle of everclear which is supposed to be the most ideal cleaner and compare after my next cleaning.


My thinking on the 91% vs. 70% is less water thus a faster drying out after treatment.

Come to think of it a lot of guys use 40-50% liquor for cleaning and soaking. I guess it all dries out sooner or later.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> My thinking on the 91% vs. 70% is less water thus a faster drying out after treatment.
> 
> Come to think of it a lot of guys use 40-50% liquor for cleaning and soaking. I guess it all dries out sooner or later.


I didn't realize this until just now but I never smoke a cleaned pipe until at least the next day. I guess some part of me wants it to stay clean at least overnight but I was unknowingly giving it sufficient drying time.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> My thinking on the 91% vs. 70% is less water thus a faster drying out after treatment.
> 
> Come to think of it a lot of guys use 40-50% liquor for cleaning and soaking. I guess it all dries out sooner or later.


I use regular vodka. I think the aroma of other drinkable alcohol may taint the taste of the pipe (even after drying). The benefit is that I can swig the leftover and not reek of booze :al

Higher octane juice will probably dissolve the gunk quicker, making it easier and quicker to clean it. You're gonna let it dry for a couple of days in any case.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Why would I care if it is cleaned "better" when I am just going to smoke it again? It is clean enough. Tell you what... I will go out and get a bottle of everclear which is supposed to be the most ideal cleaner and compare after my next cleaning.


I find it odd that you seemed to take offense. I certainly meant none. Due to the alcohol breaking down the tar, higher proof will be "more efficient" in cleaning it out.

There are certainly a variety of opinions about which alcohol is best. I am not trying to espouse one over the other.

The argument that 91% would have quicker drying time does make sense. I know of a lot of knowledgeable pipe smokers who use lower proof alcohol and claim it imparts a flavor they like. Each to his own, I guess.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I find it odd that you seemed to take offense. I certainly meant none. Due to the alcohol breaking down the tar, higher proof will be "more efficient" in cleaning it out.
> 
> There are certainly a variety of opinions about which alcohol is best. I am not trying to espouse one over the


I was in no way offended. The fact of the matter is there is always a better way but we have to be careful with all the new people that are around here we keep things simple. I don't want someone who wants to smoke a pipe thinking they have to get all kinds of special equipment and cleansers. Rubbing alcohol is readily available and lots of us have used it for years. Should they use a higher grain and maybe everclear which won't damage the finish, well, maybe but it is not absolutely necessary. I am merely trying to defend the simple easy solution.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Rolando said:


> I was in no way offended. The fact of the matter is there is always a better way but we have to be careful with all the new people that are around here we keep things simple. I don't want someone who wants to smoke a pipe thinking they have to get all kinds of special equipment and cleansers. Rubbing alcohol is readily available and lots of us have used it for years. Should they use a higher grain and maybe everclear which won't damage the finish, well, maybe but it is not absolutely necessary. I am merely trying to defend the simple easy solution.


Thank you for clarifying that Rolando. Unfortunately, so much of our communication is Paraverbal (meaning Tone, Volume, and Cadence of our speech), and that information is difficult to get soley from words typed on a page.

I agree that keeping to a simple solution is best for people beginning something anew. I tend to like to try to know everything at once which is why I like to spout any information I know when asked.

Thanks for keeping us grounded. :tu


----------

